# I love you



## Honeylhanz

How will you say I LOVE YOU in mandarin. I know its not a good idea asking chinese because i may get replies in chinese to  . So please spell it out in english and its pronouncuation.
thanks in advance... 

P.S.
if i post this thread in a wrong forum feel free to move it.....


----------



## julienne

Hello... 
i have heared two chinese pronounciations of "I Love You" 
a.  Gua Ai Di
b.  Wuo Ai Ni

Someone please clarify which pronounciation is which.. I am thinking of learning Chinese as a second language...

Thanks a lot


----------



## MarcB

wo ai ni= mandarin     ngo ai nay= cantonese


----------



## MingRaymond

MarcB is correct. 
With tone:
wo3 ai4 ni3 (Mandarin)
ngo5 oi3 nei5 (Cantonese)


----------



## Honeylhanz

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> MarcB is correct.
> With tone:
> wo3 ai4 ni3 (Mandarin)
> ngo5 oi3 nei5 (Cantonese)


hola mingraymond,
how will you pronounce it? is it correct if i pronounced it the way i read it?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Whodunit

Honeylhanz said:
			
		

> hola mingraymond,
> how will you pronounce it? is it correct if i pronounced it the way i read it?
> thanks in advance.


 
Here you'll get the description to the numbers Raymond used.


----------



## MingRaymond

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Here you'll get the description to the numbers Raymond used.


 
This is a good site. I think tone is difficult to explain, the best way is to listen to different Chinese characters to learn it.


----------



## Whodunit

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> This is a good site. I think tone is difficult to explain, the best way is to listen to different Chinese characters to learn it.


 
I think the graphic on the German page is much better for learners ... like me.


----------



## MingRaymond

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think the graphic on the German page is much better for learners ... like me.


 
Yes, this is much better.


----------



## radlader

wo ai ni 
wo xihuan ni
wo hao zhongyi ni


----------



## indigoduck

julienne said:


> Hello...
> i have heared two chinese pronounciations of "I Love You"
> a. Gua Ai Di
> b. Wuo Ai Ni
> 
> Someone please clarify which pronounciation is which.. I am thinking of learning Chinese as a second language...
> 
> Thanks a lot


 
a) sounds like Taiwanese or Southern Fukian Province (Min-Nan) dialect

b) Mandarin or Putonghua


----------



## mrdrx

/wɒ/  /aɪ/  /ni/
 我         爱       你


----------



## viajero_canjeado

indigoduck said:


> a) sounds like Taiwanese or Southern Fukian Province (Min-Nan) dialect



Hey indigo!
At least in the Taiwanese dialects of Min-nan I've encountered on Formosa, 你 sounds like "li" and not "di". I may be misremembering some of my Taiwanese 101 lessons, but it seems like 愛 and 喜歡 can also be expressed as ga-yi. So to say "I love you" could also sound like

"Wa ga-yi li"

("Gua" is the "correct-er" form, I gather, but it always sounds like "wa" to me in everyday speech situations.) If memory serves, the characters usually used for ga-yi are 甘意。 I think the difference between the two is subtle: "ai" is more serious in tone, which makes it suitable for use in romantic situations. I guess it's similar to the way 愛 and 喜歡 have different levels of gravity even in Mandarin. 
祝安心～


----------



## acyu

indigoduck said:


> a) sounds like Taiwanese or Southern Fukian Province (Min-Nan) dialect
> 
> b) Mandarin or Putonghua



a) saying I Love you in 咱侬话 (Lân-lâng-oé) the Philippine variant of Hokkien.

b) Mandarin (Hanyu)


----------

